
Syrian girl stoned to death for using Facebook account – daily.bhaskar.com - amazedsaint
http://daily.bhaskar.com/article/WOR-syrian-girl-stoned-to-death-for-using-facebook-account-4521918-NOR.html
======
yapcguy
It's a fake and yet another black eye for CNN - the photo is from a movie!

[http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/02/18/theres-
something-...](http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/02/18/theres-something-
you-should-know-about-the-photos-of-a-young-syrian-girl-stoned-to-death-on-
cnns-ireport-site/)

But wait, there's even more from CNN, like the photo of a 4 year old walking
alone across the desert to escape the civil war, which wasn't.

[http://www.cbc.ca/newsblogs/yourcommunity/2014/02/photo-
of-s...](http://www.cbc.ca/newsblogs/yourcommunity/2014/02/photo-of-syrian-
boy-crossing-into-jordan-doesnt-tell-the-whole-story.html)

Can we use the word "propaganda" yet?

~~~
tzs
> It's a fake and yet another black eye for CNN - the photo is from a movie!

As stated on your first link, the story was posted on a social network that
CNN hosts, for which it is pretty easy for anyone to get an account. It's not
labeled as news, and clearly labeled as not vetted by CNN. I don't see how
this gives CNN a black eye.

------
scawe
This is actually against the guidelines regardless of being false or true

------
booruguru
"This has nothing to do with religion!!!" ...in...3...2...1...

------
it_learnses
seems fake.

~~~
lkrubner
Do you have any information to add? Do you have an argument to make? Can you
say why it seems fake? Your initial comment does not add much.

~~~
walid
The original story in Arabic talks about sources publishing online but don't
provide any link or other info. Searching for the story online in Arabic only
comes up with Syrian news sites and Syrian allies news sites warning against
an the Islamist group; in other words the regime and its allies seem to be
fear mongering against the resistance. No other credible news site is
publishing the story. CNN has published that another site published the story,
also no links or proof.

I don't know for sure what happened and I can't prove anything. But this seems
so one sided and heavily politicized kinda like ObamaCare Death Panels.

~~~
azth
Unfortunately, it seems that lies are being spread on both sides of the
conflict. Reminds me of a Hadith:

عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام قال : " لا بد للناس
من إمارة برَّة أو فاجرة ، فأما البرَّة فتعدل في القسم ، ويقسم بينكم فيؤكم*
بالسويّة ، وأما الفاجرة فيبتلى فيها المؤمن ، والإمارة الفاجرة خير من الهرج "
قيل : يا رسول الله ، وما الهرج ؟ قال : " القتل والكذب ."

\-----------------------------------------------------

الفيء : الخراج و الغنيمة ( الضريبة ) ذكره الهيثمى في المجمع:(9124) وقال :رواه
الطبراني و قال العراقي في تخريج الإحياء : إسناده لا بأس به. و ذكره ابن عساكر

